# Is Visa 489 granted fir specified regional area which we choose in EOI???



## Natashaa (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi dear all,
I have a question which i can't find the answer.
Whether Visa 489 will be granted for specified Regional Area, or we can choose which regional to live & work after coming to Australia?
Can I live in Mandurah (which is near to Perth) and have a FIFO job in Pilbara? (Both r regional areas) or i must live and work in one place?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Natashaa said:


> Hi dear all,
> I have a question which i can't find the answer.
> Whether Visa 489 will be granted for specified Regional Area, or we can choose which regional to live & work after coming to Australia?
> Can I live in Mandurah (which is near to Perth) and have a FIFO job in Pilbara? (Both r regional areas) or i must live and work in one place?


Hello Natashaa, I do not know much about Perth. However, I can give you an example of NSW regional areas and explain your question.

NSW has 5 regional areas as below:

Murray
Northern Inland
Orana
Riverina
Southern Inland

When seeking 489 sponsorship, I should first see which region of the above has my occupation and then see the eligibility and can apply for that particular region with the necessary documents/fee. Then they will process and respond us and we get invited further. Every region has slightly different eligibility/requirements of skills. For instance, I remember Southern Inland invited Software Programmers and then Orana invited the same for some period of time. The other regions do not invite these occupation. 

Which means, one is obliged to live and work ONLY in that particular region which sponsored us. Because, when you further go for PR (887), the requirement is, you should have lived in that particular region for ATLEAST 2 years and worked full time for ATLEAST 1 year. You may want to provide the document proofs of the same. So, it is my understanding that, one cannot take this rubric for granted and go and work in other place and aspire for a PR in the future. 

Thus, every region is an independent entity, they have their own rules/requirements. 

I wish you success in what you aspire. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Natashaa (Nov 22, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello Natashaa, I do not know much about Perth. However, I can give you an example of NSW regional areas and explain your question.
> 
> NSW has 5 regional areas as below:
> 
> ...




Hi Dear JR,
Thank you for your clear description, now i completely understand 

Cheers,
Natashaa.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Natashaa said:


> Hi Dear JR,
> Thank you for your clear description, now i completely understand
> 
> Cheers,
> Natashaa.


No problem Natashaa, it's my pleasure 

One more thing I am not sure is, if we can live/work anywhere in the first two years and then can come back to our region and live and work (2 years stay and 1 year work atleast). Somebody can clear this point for us.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Natashaa (Nov 22, 2013)

Good question JR

And even another question, example: Can u have a FIFO job with a Regional base company, which you have to work in site, the site is located in a Regional Area for example in Murray in NSW, and you rent a cheap room there as your residency proof of address in Regional Area , but you rent a house in Sydney, 2 weeks of your break time each month live in Sydney and other 2weeks in regional, 
Is it possible?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Natashaa said:


> Good question JR
> 
> And even another question, example: Can u have a FIFO job with a Regional base company, which you have to work in site, the site is located in a Regional Area for example in Murray in NSW, and you rent a cheap room there as your residency proof of address in Regional Area , but you rent a house in Sydney, 2 weeks of your break time each month live in Sydney and other 2weeks in regional,
> Is it possible?


Well that's a good question as well. 

From my understanding, I think it shouldn't be a problem as long as you live in regional area too for atleast 2 years (Your landlord should be able to produce you the rent receipt for the duration you stay). Please remember to document rent receipts for every week from day 1 because, you might want to submit it as proof of your stay in region while you apply PR in the future (887 visa). 

If you stay 2 weeks instead of 4 weeks in every month, then apparently you complete full two years only after 4 years haha  

But since you are working full time in region it should be a problem. But again, as you say, the work would be 2 weeks in region out of 4 weeks, then I think you complete one full time year of work in 2 years?

It shouldn't be a problem if so. Please document your work details such as employer papers, payslips etc, you might require to evidence it while you apply PR.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ravi201 (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr .JR,
Can you please suggest me which region is better from all in NSW


----------



## JYB (Jul 2, 2016)

JRE,
I have a similar question :
I am expecting 489 visa for Northern Inland, NSW in the next few months.

Please advise if I can go to the regional area for the first few weeks, then move to other locations such as Perth, Darwin, Sydney or Melbourne, work there for a few years and meanwhile establish a small business (self employment), such a cafe etc. to show proof of self employment in the regional area.
Also, I rent an apartment in the regional area, keep all rent receipts to show as a proof of living in the area. 
Will it be okay to meet PR requirement.


----------

